# Glock 26 w/ Laser Holster



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

I own a Glock 26 and have an Glaco IWB for carrying. I just bought a trigger guard laser for it, and I want an IWB holster that will allow the laser. Do anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DenLee (Nov 8, 2009)

I think the crossbreed has it for the CT trigger laser. I need the same thing for OWB.


----------

